# Please vote for RED



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

Please vote for RED


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Red's got my vote! He's gotta be better than Donald T. Rump. 

Wait, what am I voting for again?


----------



## Akkikumar (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks


----------

